# Probleme mit Webseiten aufbau mit Hilfe von Tabellen



## schebi (4. Februar 2002)

Habe meine Websteite mit PHP geschrieben und die Tabellen-methode fürs Layout !
Dabei habe ich das Problem das die Linke Seite ( Navi-Leiste) bestehend aus einer Tabelle und Bildern nicht korrekt dargestellt wird. Am besten schau ihr euch das mal kurz an ! 
www.schebeko.de 

Wenn ihr einen Tip hättet wär ich dankbar !
Oder meldet euch über ICQ oder MSN !


----------



## TKOlit (4. Februar 2002)

musst einfach drauf achten, dass du nach dem img-tag gleich das 
</td>-tag schreibst und nicht noch nen leerzeichen dazwischen hast oder das </td>-tag erst auf der nächsten zeile hast, weil sonst kommt es zu solchen lücken wie du sie zwischen den einzelnen bildern hast.

Ach, fast hät ichs vergessen, im <table>-tag musste auch noch border='0' reinschreiben sonst haste immer noch ne 1 Pixel große Lücke zwischen den Bildern

greetz TKOlit


----------



## schebi (4. Februar 2002)

He super da hab ich doch glatt die <TD> Tags vergessen ! Man ist man manchmal Blind  !!

Danke !


----------

